# Concerned./:



## payiona (Oct 4, 2013)

My boyfriend and I just got two new hedgehogs; a boy and girl. We didn't plan on mating them but do let them run around and play with each play and they seem to like each other very well. Well one of them started making a weird squeaky noise that turned out to be A mating call and so we separated them. 
We kept them apart for a few days and then let them be back around each other and they played like they usually would and we thought nothing of it until we went to go check on them and they were mating! We waited for him to finish his business and then we separated them and I noticed he was bleeding down there... 
Is that normal? Can someone tell me what's wrong with my baby girl?/:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

You said he was bleeding, but then baby girl. Which one was bleeding? If it was him, he might have poked himself on her quills while mating. If it was her, he might have been too rough or something. Keep a close eye on whichever one was bleeding though, to make sure it stops and doesn't continue or get worse.

You're going to need to put her on pregnancy watch for the next 50 days. Make sure her cage is somewhere where she can be left alone completely if she gives birth. Her bedding should be some kind of particle bedding, like Carefresh or shavings, since you won't be able to clean the cage if she gives birth. Start reading up on the threads in the Breeding & Babies forum, and make sure you have an experienced vet that you can get to in an emergency in case she has complications with birth. Are the two hedgehogs related? 

You'll need to keep them completely separated after this. As you found the hard way, hedgehogs WILL mate if you let them play together and they can do it very quickly. Make sure the cages are both escape-proof as well.

Edit: What kind of food are you giving them? And how old is the female? If she's under 6 months, she's young to be pregnant, which is another good reason to have a good vet lined up, just in case. You'll want to make sure she's getting a good diet since she'll be trying to support herself + babies, if she is pregnant.


----------



## payiona (Oct 4, 2013)

I meant she. /: 
The bleeding stopped as soon as I put her in warm water to clean her off. 
They aren't related in any way. Both of them were purchased on two different areas. 
In her cage now I have pine shavings as her main bedding and care fresh under her hide for the extra warmth.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Letting a male and female play together is not a smart thing to do. Female hedghogs are induced ovulators so every time she is near the male it causes her to ovulate. This repeated ovulation can cause many health problems for your female. The males also become very stressed when exposed to a female and dont get a chance to mate. Please for the health and happiness of your hedgehogs do not let them play together ever again.


----------



## SiouxzieKinz (Oct 10, 2013)

Plus, aren't pine shavings a no-no?! I'd read where aspen is suggested instead due to hedgehog allergies.

Also to the owner of the new hedgies, you may want to brush up on human biology because it sounds like this is what happens to a young girl . . . just sayin'.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Hedgehogs don't menstruate.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Kiln dried pine shavings are just as good to used as aspen. Just make sure they are kiln dried.


----------



## SiouxzieKinz (Oct 10, 2013)

Thank you for clearing that up Abby! I always look to your posts for information these past few weeks. Glad you are on here.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm only on my first hedgehog so I'm still learning every day (thanks to this forum!). I'm definitely not an expert and still get stuff wrong - Nikki, Nancy, Kalandra, the the other breeders here are the masters. I answer posts to the best of my knowledge, but like I said, I'm still learning lots, so if any of them say something that contradicts what I say, go with their answer.


----------



## Brittany (Sep 15, 2013)

Before you get any animal you should really look into it more. Placing the two of them together, especially after you heard a mating call, was not smart if you were not hoping to mate them. I would think this would be common sense with any animal. Especially if she turns out to be pregnant, you *really *need to do your research now, as that comes with a whole extra set of responsibilities. Good luck!


----------

